# Valentines Day Weekend Ideas



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Does anyone have ideas for a lady (not me) to celebrate Valentines Day next weekend. It must be fun, not just eating, and may include some or all of the following - dancing (Salsa is highly desirable), dress up, masquerade, music (with lyrics), lots of people. Any other ideas gratefully accepted.

p.s if it involves bean bags that will be extra special :juggle:


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

markuslives said:


> Does anyone have ideas for a lady (not me) to celebrate Valentines Day next weekend. It must be fun, not just eating, and may include some or all of the following - dancing (Salsa is highly desirable), dress up, masquerade, music (with lyrics), lots of people. Any other ideas gratefully accepted.
> 
> p.s if it involves bean bags that will be extra special :juggle:


How about some bowling and secret Valentine gift? Kind of like Secret Santa! Then we all get a gift and we all feel loved!!!!:violin:


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

markuslives said:


> Does anyone have ideas for a lady (not me) to celebrate Valentines Day next weekend. It must be fun, not just eating, and may include some or all of the following - dancing (Salsa is highly desirable), dress up, masquerade, music (with lyrics), lots of people. Any other ideas gratefully accepted.
> 
> p.s if it involves bean bags that will be extra special :juggle:


Well, all that sounds great to me  but let's have a more practical plan!
I think if anyone has a good restaurant in mind that we can meet for dinner. when I was student, Chilies was the best option - tasty and affordable! but no music or entertainment ( I'm sure we will entartain ourselves ) 

any ideas on any cool fun place that we can all sit / or have the option of sitting and enjoying our time? I don't mind sitting on bean bags


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> How about some bowling and secret Valentine gift? Kind of like Secret Santa! Then we all get a gift and we all feel loved!!!!:violin:


bowling sounds good ... we should have it on friday afternoon though.

Who agrees with this?

P.S. we can go to chillies on Thursday eve. and then bowling on friday, hhmmm what for saturday? :cheer2:


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Melody said:


> bowling sounds good ... we should have it on friday afternoon though.
> 
> Who agrees with this?
> 
> P.S. we can go to chillies on Thursday eve. and then bowling on friday, hhmmm what for saturday? :cheer2:


Chillies???? How about a nice Italian restaurant???? I know one! Saturday we can go to the cinema and watch Valentine's !! LOL


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

You all are leaving me speechless lol

For valentine's day, weekend, week whatever, I plan to sit quietly at my home, watch 4-5 romantic dramas, have lots of ice cream stocked at my fridge, stock enough tissue and have some miserable fun time 

Anyway this was just a suggestion for someone whom I don't want to expose right now


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

so you are meeting here and i made a new thread how much iam stupid 
what about irish village it will be nice there


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

forget about the Movies and bowling 

here a better idea for you ladies , A nice Glass of Wine at the aGency Madinat and a day in the spa ..

EnjoY : )


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Chillies???? How about a nice Italian restaurant???? I know one! Saturday we can go to the cinema and watch Valentine's !! LOL


Italian food sounds good. what else? and when? :decision:


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

M.Sharaf said:


> forget about the Movies and bowling
> 
> here a better idea for you ladies , A nice Glass of Wine at the aGency Madinat and a day in the spa ..
> 
> EnjoY : )


That's more of an individual plan on a boring weekend to cheer up! I need some excitement :rockon:


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Melody said:


> That's more of an individual plan on a boring weekend to cheer up! I need some excitement :rockon:


Boring !  common give me some credit ! its a relaxing idea , speically that i thought about something "relaxing for you ladies " what a wast of energy thinkink 

if you looking to excitment =) , then head to 400 on thursday and 360 on Friday and enjoy some Cosmo's , music and a dance


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

what about trying Arous Damascus restaurant arabic food after that playing billiards near this


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am confused. Are you looking for a plan for a group for the weekend, or for something different to do as a Valentine event? :confused2:

-


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I am confused. Are you looking for a plan for a group for the weekend, or for something different to do as a Valentine event? :confused2:
> 
> -


Just don't think too much about it Elphaba.. They even themselves have no idea on what they are looking for.. Believe me I know


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I am confused. Are you looking for a plan for a group for the weekend, or for something different to do as a Valentine event? :confused2:
> 
> -


i guess they r looking for a group thing to do . since Valentine event involve with Wine , Romantic dinner , Flower , and chocolates..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

OK. I won't help then.  

-


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

buddyab said:


> what about trying Arous Damascus restaurant arabic food after that playing billiards near this


Melody you hear this?? Arabic food eh, your favorite  This ought to please you, what do you think


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> OK. I won't help then.
> 
> -


i dont think they will mind some help ...


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

MELODY ANGRY FROM SOME ONE SO SHE WILL NOT ANSWER
but k sme ne agree with me about syrian food or Lebanese so who is next


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

M.Sharaf said:


> Boring !  common give me some credit ! its a relaxing idea , speically that i thought about something "relaxing for you ladies " what a wast of energy thinkink
> 
> if you looking to excitment =) , then head to 400 on thursday and 360 on Friday and enjoy some Cosmo's , music and a dance


I didn't mean to be rude at all! I was just too honest 
What are 400 and 360? ( I hope you don't mean I should run around a circle and feel the excitement!!)


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I am confused. Are you looking for a plan for a group for the weekend, or for something different to do as a Valentine event? :confused2:
> 
> -


Dear Elphaba, we do need suggestions! 
It would be nice for a group of us to get together this coming weekend. But because it's right before Valentine's day, we have a reason to make it more fun and hope more people to get out of their lovely shells and join us. Just an excuse to be happier ...

Now, all the posts that make fun of the valentine weekend and hearts stuff, are meant to make fun of me since I said the weekend before V-day is a big deal in Canada and calls for celebration - with or without a significant other! So now I am being the center of jokes ... and I don't mind. I love my friends, no matter how mean they are eace:

So, this is the idea for this weekend. Would love to have your input and/or hopefully your attendance.

Cheers!
The cAnAdIaN Valentine-lover


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

M.Sharaf said:


> i guess they r looking for a group thing to do . since Valentine event involve with Wine , Romantic dinner , Flower , and chocolates..


I agree with you. But Velentine's day is not just about the man/woman in one's life. we are a new group of friends and would like to celebrate friendship. Romantic dinner and flowers are a bit off, don't you think?  By the way, few people among us don't drink. Soooooo .....


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

qetadgzcb said:


> Melody you hear this?? Arabic food eh, your favorite  This ought to please you, what do you think


Whay do you waste a post without any suggestions?! 

Do you really think we should consider arabic food, when we are in an arabic country with arabic food courts and shops and restaurants etc.? 

If nothing out of ordinary, Let's try something different! Are you in?! :bounce:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I arrived back in town this morning so would be happy to come along if there's another meet up planned.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Melody said:


> What do you waste a post without any suggestions?!
> 
> Do you really think we should consider arabic food, when we are in an arabic country with arabic food courts and shops and restaurants etc.?
> 
> Let's try something different! Are you in?! :bounce:


I really prefer to be in if conditions allow me to  

By the way I just checked the air ballooning over the desert and it's 950 Dhm / person so I guess we're leaving this out of the ideas 

And what do you expect Melody, I told you this before too I'm the newbie don't expect any ideas.. I'm just gibbering when it's about suggestions in Dubai lol


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> I arrived back in town this morning so would be happy to come along if there's another meet up planned.


Welcome back. We are trying to sort something out for the weekend for sure. If you have any good suggestions for a mid week thing not involving coffee that might also be an option!! Any excuse to get out and meet new people!


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

qetadgzcb said:


> I really prefer to be in if conditions allow me to
> 
> By the way I just checked the air ballooning over the desert and it's 950 Dhm / person so I guess we're leaving this out of the ideas
> 
> And what do you expect Melody, I told you this before too I'm the newbie don't expect any ideas.. I'm just gibbering when it's about suggestions in Dubai lol


I can't believe how quick this thread is going. I whip out for a quick tan at the beauty salon, and suddenly we are three pages in .


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Welcome back. We are trying to sort something out for the weekend for sure. If you have any good suggestions for a mid week thing not involving coffee that might also be an option!! Any excuse to get out and meet new people!


A mid week thing, that sounds nice  Though I don't get why you're so much against coffee, I know you suffer after having coffee but come on, have you ever heard something like "hey let's have a tea meet up" 



markuslives said:


> I can't believe how quick this thread is going. I whip out for a quick tan at the beauty salon, and suddenly we are three pages in .


Well I just hope that people participating on the forum will join us when time comes for the real thing, as you know many don't tend to show up for that!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

qetadgzcb said:


> I really prefer to be in if conditions allow me to
> 
> By the way I just checked the air ballooning over the desert and it's 950 Dhm / person so I guess we're leaving this out of the ideas
> 
> And what do you expect Melody, I told you this before too I'm the newbie don't expect any ideas.. I'm just gibbering when it's about suggestions in Dubai lol


Now now.. let's not argue. WE have already decided that we are eating Italian. And i know just the place!
We can go bowling.... that leaves one more day to plan.:juggle:
I guess ballooning is not an option. What about another round of Barasti?


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

What about the Soluna sessions at the Habtoor Grand on Saturday?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

qetadgzcb said:


> A mid week thing, that sounds nice  Though I don't get why you're so much against coffee, I know you suffer after having coffee but come on, have you ever heard something like "hey let's have a tea meet up"
> 
> 
> 
> Well I just hope that people participating on the forum will join us when time comes for the real thing, as you know many don't tend to show up for that!!


Oh the coffee is not because of me! I dont care if we keep going to a coffee place, in fact I quite enjoy it! Except some people were suggesting coffee was boring all the time...
Yeah. Ok so how about another meet up mid week? I finish late on Tuesday but otherwise have no plans yet this week! 

How about Global Village at the weekend??????


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Now now.. let's not argue. WE have already decided that we are eating Italian. And i know just the place!
> We can go bowling.... that leaves one more day to plan.:juggle:
> I guess ballooning is not an option. What about another round of Barasti?


Ok ok I ain't going to argue with you but I might need a lift if we're going somewhere far and if my brother needs the car on that day 

And surely I'm a good spectator when it comes to bowling 

I'm always ready for Barasti as you know but please I don't want to be at our last spot with that unpleasant music, as markuslives also knows the music on the other side was simply terrific, you shouldn't have missed it 



Yoga girl said:


> Oh the coffee is not because of me! I dont care if we keep going to a coffee place, in fact I quite enjoy it! Except some people were suggesting coffee was boring all the time...
> Yeah. Ok so how about another meet up mid week? I finish late on Tuesday but otherwise have no plans yet this week!
> 
> How about Global Village at the weekend??????


Alright I ain't saying nothing about coffee again :tape: 
And what's at the Global Village this weekend? (oh I really need to thoroughly read a complete guide about Dubai)


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

qetadgzcb said:


> Ok ok I ain't going to argue with you but I might need a lift if we're going somewhere far and if my brother needs the car on that day
> 
> And surely I'm a good spectator when it comes to bowling
> 
> ...




No problem about the lift. My car can squeeze in 4 people if necessary! 

There is loads of stuff going on at Global Village. Just google it and there is a whole schedule of shows going on every day.

Ok cofffeeeeeee it is!!!!

Noted about the Barasti, next time we will plan ahead!


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> No problem about the lift. My car can squeeze in 4 people if necessary!
> 
> There is loads of stuff going on at Global Village. Just google it and there is a whole schedule of shows going on every day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> ...There is loads of stuff going on at Global Village. Just google it and there is a whole schedule of shows going on every day.


I suggest to leave the Global village for the weekend after the next. It will be very tiring. So not a good idea if we go on Saturday (since friday and thursday are booked  )
Also, the closer we get to the ending (Feb 27) the cheaper the stuff gets. You can get good deals since they don't want to ship their products back.

BTW, the operating hours are 4pm-1am on weekends. FYI.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

OK. Who's in for fireworks on the creek followed by Italian dinner near the airport on Friday???We need a quick count to book a table!


----------



## LatinDubai (Feb 7, 2010)

*Hello!*

Hell everyone!
I'm glad to join
This site seems to be pretty cool.
Thanks Mark!


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

go for desert safari


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Latindubai
Welcome to the forum. You will meet a lot of good people on here.
I am yet to find any though lol


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> OK. Who's in for fireworks on the creek followed by Italian dinner near the airport on Friday???We need a quick count to book a table!


Don't forget to count me in :hungry:


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> OK. Who's in for fireworks on the creek followed by Italian dinner near the airport on Friday???We need a quick count to book a table!


Count me Yoga girl :clap2:


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

*In general;* I don't know if anyone is going to read this post properly  I just noticed that it's way too long 

Ok so it was going to be pretty crowded if I was to quote all posts seperately so here it goes...

*Yoga girl;* well I did tend to check it's website but I am way too lazy to go through(I just came from training[don't know if this reminds you all of something ]) and am way too tired.. Promise I'll check it out tomorrow 

For the coffee I didn't mean I definitely want coffee, it's just that I love coffee way too much and actually I'm addicted to coffee more than my tobacco :ranger:

I'd not dare miss this Friday, no way ma'am!

*Markuslives;* you have to be with us somehow, for god's sake I can't handle Melody and Yoga girl together alone, I need a male on my side.. They'd eat me alive, especially Melody scares me like hell  :tongue1:

*Melody;* and therefore I bow before the sacred shopping guru :laugh: :wof:

*LatinDubai;* welcome aboard my friend.. Just follow the thread for some guaranteed entertainment :clap2:

*Dubai 2106;* any suggestions on the desert safari? Which company, which location, best experience, prices etc??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As requested by Melody, my suggestions for a get-to-gether

All meet up at Jumeirah Beach Park for a picnic.
Chi at The Lodge
For a bar, try QD's at the Creek Golf Club for a change from Bar-nasty
Take a trip up Burj Khalifa (need to book ahead fo rbest price) then have a bite to eat afterwards.
Drive out on the Hatta Road and go quad-biking
Look out for live gigs as we are in 'live music season' right now

The things to do thread (which I will update soon) has a list of things to do at the bottom too.

Have fun!


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

LatinDubai said:


> Hell everyone!
> I'm glad to join
> This site seems to be pretty cool.
> Thanks Mark!


YAAHHHOOOOO ... Now we can talk Salsa baby :dance::rockon: 

Welcome Latindubai. hope to see you at the dinner this friday. we are not so bad, mark is being mean. he is asking for a heart shaped pillow :fish:


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> As requested by Melody, my suggestions for a get-to-gether


Thanks Elphaba ... 

ok people, you read the list. it's gathering time :clap2:


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Melody said:


> YAAHHHOOOOO ... Now we can talk Salsa baby :dance::rockon:
> 
> Welcome Latindubai. hope to see you at the dinner this friday. we are not so bad, mark is being mean. he is asking for a heart shaped pillow :fish:


This is my Columbian friend. He took me to the Salsa place last week at Savage Garden. It was the best time I have had for a while, except when I was with you and Yoga girl :juggle:


----------



## LatinDubai (Feb 7, 2010)

hi everyone!
so you are afraid of this two girls?
can't be so bad...


----------



## LatinDubai (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks Melody
whenever you want...we can enjoy a good salsa dance
ask Mark....loll
and we didn't dance together ...lol


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

LatinDubai said:


> hi everyone!
> so you are afraid of this two girls?
> can't be so bad...


Hahaa wait till you meet them  Anyway leaving aside the humor part, they are just two lovely ladies as you'll figure out soon I guess


----------



## LatinDubai (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks Mark!
hope will be very soon
good night everyone is time to sleep for me
bye


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

LatinDubai said:


> hi everyone!
> so you are afraid of this two girls?
> can't be so bad...


Be afraid, be very afraid :boxing:.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

some one suggest a desert safari (my car is good for this ) did any one heard about Awafi festival 
RAK - Awafi Festival | Facebook
it is very nice we can go there 
and also i agree with picnic on beach


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Morning All ,
i can see the post went so long , i hope a final descisions is made for the Weekend !!

Tc ,


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Afraid of Melody and myself?? We are two poor defenceless and really quiet girls
WHo is spreading these vicious rumours about us???

I think the picnic is best left till the weather stabilises a bit....

Hands up who is in for the Italian dinner and I will book. PM me or Melody or Mark for more info!

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm in, I love Italian food, just tell me where and when


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

M.Sharaf said:


> Morning All ,
> i can see the post went so long , i hope a final descisions is made for the Weekend !!
> 
> Tc ,


The post will be a lot longer by the weekend


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

markuslives said:


> The post will be a lot longer by the weekend


LOOOL , please let me know what the plan details , i'll join in if not for the dinner for the drink after it ...

thanks


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

LatinDubai said:


> thanks Melody
> whenever you want...we can enjoy a good salsa dance
> ask Mark....loll
> and we didn't dance together ...lol


wooohhhooooo ... thanks for clearing that up! considering he goes to tanning salons and .... :rofl:


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

looks like there are only bachelors or singles here ))))
good luck guys and have fun


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> looks like there are only bachelors or singles here ))))
> good luck guys and have fun


Nope!  Anybody who is interested in meeting new people and is available at the time of proposed meeting will join us. All welcome.


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> looks like there are only bachelors or singles here ))))
> good luck guys and have fun


An incorrect assumption. There are bachelors and singles, but there are also people who have husband/wives/boyfriends/girlfriends either here or overseas. Depends on their personal circumstances. 

If you are looking only to meet up with couples, then you are definitely in the wrong place as this group is inclusive of all people single, married, engaged, black, white, brown, red, yellow, western, eastern, northern, southern, human, and inhuman. There are lots of dating sites where you can meet other couples :-D, or better still, feel free to organise a couples meet instead of being condescending.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> looks like there are only bachelors or singles here ))))
> good luck guys and have fun


From your comment I assume that you think couples can have a good time with couples only or that you'll be disturbed by being the only couple in a group of singles(or actually people joining this event as singles).. 

I find no meaning in making explanations so I wish you good luck too and hope that you've fun this weekend


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

markuslives said:


> An incorrect assumption. There are bachelors and singles, but there are also people who have husband/wives/boyfriends/girlfriends either here or overseas. Depends on their personal circumstances.
> 
> If you are looking only to meet up with couples, then you are definitely in the wrong place as this group is inclusive of all people single, married, engaged, black, white, brown, red, yellow, western, eastern, northern, southern, human, and inhuman. There are lots of dating sites where you can meet other couples :-D, or better still, feel free to organise a couples meet instead of being condescending.


Markuslives although I have a clue I'm really curious about whom you've been addressing with the definition "inhuman"


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

qetadgzcb said:


> Markuslives although I have a clue I'm really curious about whom you've been addressing with the definition "inhuman"


i was thinking of writing animal, vegetable or mineral. But inhuman caters for any aliens among us . From what I hear, it was the aliens that built the pyramids lol


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

you guys took ELla Down hardly !! give her some time to breath !!

ITS VALENTINE LADIES AND GENTS , LETS SHOW SOME LOVE ;P


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

qetadgzcb said:


> Markuslives although I have a clue I'm really curious about whom you've been addressing with the definition "inhuman"


To the couple above. I spent years a single person seeing my married friends (those who were real friends and invited me even if I wasnt part of a couple) having great fun. When i was part of a couple I always invited my single friends....
One does not exclude the other! I believe the more mixed and varied the group the more fun there can be!

To Markus
Yeah! Who exactly have you in mind who is inhuman....! (I have an idea...... )


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Another suggestion to throw into the ring:

  The Laughter Factory comedy club is the best international stand-up promoter in the Gulf

I went a few months ago and it was good fun


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

markuslives said:


> An incorrect assumption. There are bachelors and singles, but there are also people who have husband/wives/boyfriends/girlfriends either here or overseas. Depends on their personal circumstances.
> 
> If you are looking only to meet up with couples, then you are definitely in the wrong place as this group is inclusive of all people single, married, engaged, black, white, brown, red, yellow, western, eastern, northern, southern, human, and inhuman. There are lots of dating sites where you can meet other couples :-D, or better still, feel free to organise a couples meet instead of being condescending.


Why did you assume that I am condescending? I wished everyone good luck. If I would have free time and no family I would join with pleasure. lol


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

qetadgzcb said:


> From your comment I assume that you think couples can have a good time with couples only or that you'll be disturbed by being the only couple in a group of singles(or actually people joining this event as singles)..
> 
> I find no meaning in making explanations so I wish you good luck too and hope that you've fun this weekend


No, I don't think so, I am just having fun, but some people here are taking all posts very seriously )))
Enjoy your Valentine's and I definitely will with my husband and daughter


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok guys n' gals listen up. Here is the action plan for Friday night.
By popular consent the dinner will be Italian and we will be booking a table at Da Vinci Restaurant at the Millenium Airport Hotel in Garhoud. Anyone interested please PM me before Thursday!!

SO far the attendees are:
- Yogagirl
- Melody
- Markuslives
- Qetadgzcb
- Gavtek?
- ????

The daily fireworks for DSF are at 8.30 pm near the Creek.... logistically speaking it might be better to do that another evening and not the same as the dinner.
Comments are welcome.

If we skip the fireworks then i would say we can book around 8. WHO's in??


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

Am i invited mmmmm


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

buddyab said:


> Am i invited mmmmm


Everyone is invited. There are no personal invitations to this, that is why it is a public post. If you want to come, then just post the words "Yoga girl, yes I will come" on to the forum. What about your friends though? How many of them are coming with you?


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> ...
> The daily fireworks for DSF are at 8.30 pm near the Creek.... logistically speaking it might be better to do that another evening and not the same as the dinner.
> Comments are welcome.
> 
> If we skip the fireworks then i would say we can book around 8. WHO's in??


OK. I am going to say this and I will escape before I get killed 

If we are going to have just dinner starting 8 pm, the whole day is almost gone with no excitements but waiting for 8 o'clock! :confused2:

We know who are interested for a get-together this friday. Let's have the dinner for another evening - which will be only dinner and talk, and have something that takes longer hours for Friday. I don't know bowling or billiard, but if majority think it will be a fun gathering I am in. 
What do you think?

heeheee ... i'm going to log off, so your angry mean comments will not reach me soon enough :yo:


----------



## ronni (Dec 27, 2009)

*valentines cruise*



markuslives said:


> Does anyone have ideas for a lady (not me) to celebrate Valentines Day next weekend. It must be fun, not just eating, and may include some or all of the following - dancing (Salsa is highly desirable), dress up, masquerade, music (with lyrics), lots of people. Any other ideas gratefully accepted.
> 
> p.s if it involves bean bags that will be extra special :juggle:


One of the best ideas for valentines day is a cruise with emily too yacht from dubai marine.a brand new yacht with european proffesional crew will give you nice memories from this day


----------



## ronni (Dec 27, 2009)

cruise with emily too yacht from dubai marina yacht club.the best idea for valedines day


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

ok for Thursday i will be in barasti so i will call you and for Friday i will come also and about how many friends they will come mmm according to you i can bring 10 person (most of them from Aleppo Syria ) but i will try to not let Syrian come with me i want it more nationality so i will try to bring not Arab people maybe 3 i will tell yoga on Thursday 
but i want to know till now how many person will come to this small party ?
yoga -melody - mark - turky man (your name is hard ) - buddy(with my friend ) - ?????/


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> Ok guys n' gals listen up. Here is the action plan for Friday night.
> By popular consent the dinner will be Italian and we will be booking a table at Da Vinci Restaurant at the Millenium Airport Hotel in Garhoud. Anyone interested please PM me before Thursday!!
> 
> SO far the attendees are:
> ...


Sounds like a plan.....


----------

